# Honyaki Sujihiki



## Tim Rowland (Aug 11, 2020)

Finished this one up over the weekend.

240mm in W2, was clayed with Rutland's
Redwood lace burl/faux ivory (elforyn)

Exact Measurements:

245mm cutting Edge
420mm Overall Length
37mm tall at the heel
3.3mm spine at the handle
171 g


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 11, 2020)

Very clean package, love the darker finish on the blade. Great work


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2020)

Like


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 11, 2020)

Really beautiful work Tim!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you.
Here are a few choil shots


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 16, 2020)

* updated original post with measurements


----------

